

How Jack Ma Runs Alibaba - techaddict009
http://www.livemint.com/Companies/X6KNzaflW8mYjDOW7MFt1L/The-Jack-Ma-way.html

======
dsk139
Repost & Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8279626](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8279626)

